# النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة Opm3



## m_halawa (8 يناير 2007)

ماذا يكون النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة ؟
الوصف 
Opm3 اختصار النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة ويستعمل النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة ، لتستطيع المنظمة تقديّم مستوى النضج. يتمّ ذلك بتحليّل الوجود في تنظيماتهم من حوالي 600 ممارسة جيّدة ، من إمكانيات محددة. النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة يتعلق باربعة مستويات النضج ، بمجالاته الـثلاثة : 


المشاريع. 
البرامج. 
المحافظ
. 
وبعد اكتساب المعرفة عن شكل أفضل الممارسات في إدارة المشروع التنظيمية، يمكن أداء التقييم لمستوى النضج الحالي لإدارة المشروع التنظيمية. ويتبع ذلك , دليل أفضل الممارسات والقدرات المعرفية المستعملة لتعريف مسار للتحسين.


أصل النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة :
التاريخ 
النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة طور بمعهد إدارة المشروع ( معهد ادارة المشروعاتpmi )، الذي عرف الحاجة لوجود معيار يساعد المنظمات لتحسين قابلياتهم لتطبيق إستراتيجياتهم خلال التنفيذ لمشاريع متعددة. الى جانب جسد معرفة ادارة المشروعات يركز على إدارة المشاريع الوحيدة. 
وبعد 5 سنوات من التطوير من قبل أكثر من 800 مدير مشروع لاكثر من 30 دولة، صدرت الطبعة الأولى من النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة في ديسمبر 2003. 



النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة عناصر 
يحتوي النموذج على 3 عناصر: 


المعرفة ، 
التقييم ، و 
التحسين
. 
إستعمال النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة :
التطبيقات 
نموذج النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة قابل للتدرج وشامل ، وهو قابل للتطبيق لمنظمات الربح ومنظمات اللاربحية من مختلف الأحجام، لمختلف الصناعات والمواقع الجغرافية. وربما أيضا لأقسام المنظمات ، وحدات العمل الخ. 


خطوات النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة :
العملية 

كسب المعرفة التى تؤسس أفضل الممارسات في إدارة المشروع التنظيمية. 
تقييم مستوى الإدراك الحالي لإدارة المشروع في المنظمة. 
تعيين اسلوب للتحسين المستمر، مستند على معرفة أفضل الممارسات ومستوى الإدراك الحالي لإدارة المشروع في المنظمة.
قدرات النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة 
الفوائد 
النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة النموذج الأول من نوعه، الذي يصف أفضل الممارسات لإدارة المشروع وإدارة برنامج وإدارة حقيبة في نموذج إدراك . و يتفق مع جسد معرفة ادارة المشروعات , كمعيار عالمي مقبول لإدارة المشروع.


افتراضات النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة 
الشروط 
النموذج الناضج لادارة مشروعات المؤسسة يركز على الإرتباط الواضح بين قدرات منظمة لإدارة المشاريع والبرامج والحقائب وتأثير تطبيق الإستراتيجية.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 يناير 2007)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل محمد حلاوة

مازلنا ننهل من معين تعريفك لادارة المشروعات المتخصصة

مشكورا اخي الفاضل

م. اشرف الكرم


----------



## m_halawa (9 يناير 2007)

*Certification Process*






Entrance Examination 
The Entrance Examination verifies that you have the essential in-depth knowledge of the OPM3® Standard. It is a computer-based online examination. You will receive a username and password together with the test instructions in the information package sent to you after you have purchased one of our OPM3 ProductSuite packages (see the price section for information). 

The Entrance Examination consists of 100 multiple choice questions related to two OPM3 topics:
1) OPM3 Standard and self-assessment methodology 
2) Basic theoretical knowledge on project management and the PMBOK® Guide

To prepare for the Entrance Examination you are encouraged to take an OPM3 knowledge course. You can of course prepare for the exam independently, but a structured course is likely the best opportunity to gain concentrated knowledge on OPM3 before the Entrance Examination.


Experience Requirement Screening 
First, submit your personal portfolio to DNV. In your portfolio list, explain and document your project management and assessor (and consultant if applicable) experience. For more details on what you should include in your portfolio and how to document your experience, please download and read the guideline for the Experience Requirement Screening before submitting the ERS Application Form.



FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT US 
m_halawa*aucegypt.edu

ORhttp://www.opm3productsuite.com/​


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## Amin Sorour (6 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه قاموس اداره يمشي بيننا . الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس محمد حلاوه.


----------



## atk8648 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الاضافة المفيدة


----------



## m_halawa (18 سبتمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (18 سبتمبر 2009)

Many Thanks Mohamad

and Eid Mubarak


----------



## mrtaha (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاركة رائعة.
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## م_هبه (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

